# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور اكبر عائلة في العالم – رجل واحد و39 زوجة و94 ابن وابنة

## mohamed73

مواطن يدعى زيونا شانا , يبلغ من العمر 67 عاما, متزوج من 39 زوجة لديه 
94 ابن و ابنة و 14 زوجة لأبنائه
و 33 حفيد فيصبح العدد الكلي 181 فردا في عائلة واحدة !!! 
ويزداد الأمر غرابة عندما نعلم أن جميع أفراد
هذه العائلة يعيشون في منزل واحد مكون من مئة غرفة و أربعة طوابق 
و قد قال زيونا لصحيفة السان أنه يعتبر نفسه
محظوظا كونه زوج 39 امرأة و رب أكبر عائلة في العالم  و لأطعام كل هذه الأفواه فأن موقد الطعام
لا يطفأ بتاتا في هذا المنزل ، وجبة عشاء واحدة تتكون  من 30 دجاجة 66 كيلوجرام من البطاطا و 110 كيلو من الأرز
وقال بأنه يتزوج النساء الفقيرات حتى يعتني بهن *صورة له مع زوجاته*   **   *صورة له مع ابنائة واحفادة 181*   **   *صورة لمنزل الاسرة*   **

----------


## EZEL

ههه صورة حلوة ورجل غريب ..شكرا أخ محمد ^_^

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

